# Mortising Jig



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mortising Jig for the Plunge Router

Mortise Centering Router Base,here's just one more way for 20.00 bucks
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17847&filter=34553
http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=17847&TabSelect=Details

or make your own,, pickup 2ea. 1/4-20 x 3" brass bolts and cut off the heads and some of the threads and drill and tap your base plate to take on the 2 brass studs...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice post Bj. Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave and you'er welcome

I hope someome can used it...
I made one just for kicks and it works...just a cheap and quick way to put in a mortise slot that will come out on dead center ever time " don't measure people " I think I heard that somewhere  from the rubber ruler guy I think...

====


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

BJ that's an awesome idea. You are the idea man for sure. You do it simple but very effectively. I'll take this one to the bank....and just when I've finished doing one plate too....time for another one it seems.....it never ends but that's what I love about it.

KarateEd......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Ed

I made one like the one below and this one is alot easyer to make and at 1/10th the price...I had some stainless pins in the junk bolt box that worked out just right...but just about anything will work for the pins ,it just needs a lip (shoulder) on it...Some Allen Shoulder bolts would work just fine for this job that any one can pickup from ACE hardware for 30 cents. ea. and then just cut off the head and grind some of the threads off so it's flush on the back side of the plate..( 1/4" x 1" Allen shoulder bolts with 10-24 threads) will do the trick just fine.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html


======


karateed said:


> BJ that's an awesome idea. You are the idea man for sure. You do it simple but very effectively. I'll take this one to the bank....and just when I've finished doing one plate too....time for another one it seems.....it never ends but that's what I love about it.
> 
> KarateEd......


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

Now the matching, easy-to-make tenon jig!


----------

